
Show HN: Wumbo – a new temporary email generator - gummybuns
https://wumbo.co
======
hiddentao
I launched Mailmask ([https://msk.sh](https://msk.sh)) recently, trying to
solve the same problem. Welcome to the club!

~~~
gummybuns
> I built Mailmask in response to the frustrations of having to deal with
> spam, email addresses being sold to advertisers, and being unable to
> unsubscribe from or block certain senders.

Couldnt have said it better myself, its the exact same reason i built my own
too.

------
mindofdijon
I wumbo. you wumbo. he she we wumbo

------
blcarson
Love the name - really surprised that URL wasn't taken.

~~~
gummybuns
Thank you! I had the domain for two years or so now just waiting for the right
project to come along haha

------
forgotmypw17
Many sites I've tried to register on have rejected my attempts to sign up
using services similar to yours.

Do you have any plans to address this issue somehow?

~~~
gummybuns
I dont know the challenges that others have faced but if i were to guess maybe
certain websites begin blocking by domain name? It is hard to say, but its an
interesting problem that i will have to address maybe as the product grows. At
the moment I dont have an answer because it has yet to be a problem I have
experienced personally.

~~~
forgotmypw17
Yes, I'm pretty sure it is by domain name.

One suggestion: custom domains for your users.

This could also help you "monetize", or at least help the service sustain
itself.

Thank you for writing and sharing such a useful service.

People like you make the Internet better and offer hope for the future.

------
achecouter
How it's different than SimpleLogin or 33mail?

~~~
gummybuns
I haven't seen those before but scanning over the home pages of both it seems
like we all offer very similar services. SimpleLogin seems legit and looks
like they offer a ton of cool features. It seems like something that I would
aspire this project to become

------
Natfan
The site doesn't load at all without JS.

Maybe something simple in a <noscript> tag would help accessibility for those
of us who don't enable JS on every site by default?

~~~
gummybuns
Thanks for the feedback. Given that this is a Single Page Application built in
React, what would you expect to see? Just some sort of messaging that says
javascript is required? I have never considered/tried to handle this problem
before so i dont know what is best.

~~~
noahtallen
Yep! That sort of message is common in react apps I’ve worked with before.

------
java-man
How do you plan to make money?

~~~
gummybuns
I didnt build this as a means to make money, it was more of a project to prove
that i can. It is built using AWS' free tier services. Its my dream to keep
this up while having it cost me as little as possible.

~~~
java-man
This is noble, but eventually a project like this will either die or be
repurposed for a nefarious purpose (like harvesting email addresses).

~~~
gummybuns
Yea youre right - i still have a few unanswered questions about how to keep
the application affordable with the way that it was built at a large scale. If
those are your concerns it seems like you have more faith than I do that it
could take off

